# What is this Orange pasty Stuff?



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

sounds to me like it's pollen/bee bread that they pack into the cells.


----------



## Tunnelmen (May 19, 2015)

ruthiesbees said:


> sounds to me like it's pollen/bee bread that they pack into the cells.


Thanks for the reply! I feel much better now!


----------

